# Lets hope and Pray for the Best



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hopefully we will come out of this OK .
Everyone try to keep in touch and let us know of possible storm damage and weather updates in your area.

Lets all say a prayer tonight.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Good luck, folks. Ya'll got to watch those of us in Maryland and Virginia go through Isabel last year. I hope this one turns out better.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea man..................looking like a double wammy for us.............not to worried bout' the winds but flooding will be a BIG concern. Forcasting 10 plus inches for our area. 

Thanks Flea for thiking bout' us.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah fellow Floridians, batten down your hatches and get everything off the floor. It is looking like a lot of rain coming. Stay safe!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

We will all know tomorrow exactly were Charley will be the strongest but for know here in Indialantic we are being forcasted for 3 to 6 inches of rain with 30 to 40 MPH winds and thats not till Friday PM . I think I am going to hit the surf in the AM and see what might be lurking around out there.You all on the West Coast of the Sunshine State be safe and hope to read some reports soon.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yall stay safe down there. Let us know how you make out!


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

today was a very normal west coast of florida day, besides the slightly stronger than normal breeze, and all of the traffic leaving st. pete. just now got back from a little bike ride along bayshore blvd heading into downtown tampa. there is no breeze at all to stir the palm trees, the bay has no chop, just an ever so slight ripple and a few stars are visible. without the modern technology in meteo, we would all be in for a world of trouble. by sun-up tomorrow we should know a great deal more, and my evacuation plans will be decided upon. 

the weather channel is talking about the possibility of a 16 ft storm surge. my uninformed mind thinks it should be much less, as all the surge that has been building over the past few days, is presently pouring onto the southside of cuba. so wouldn't the storm need to start building another bubble of water to flood western fla? if charley can build a 16 ft surge in 18 hours, then 35+ feet should be hitting cuba tonight.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sandcasting 2 Pm looks like the time of landfall with 120 to 150 MPH winds , Cat 3 no doubt. Lost its eye a bit last night when it went over Fidel Land but it got the eye right back as soon as it got back over the O2. We are getting some outer bands from it this AM and some pick up in the wind. Be safe and High Tail it Outta There.
I will be keeping my Eye to the Sky . Never know when the Funnel will getcha down here.


----------



## Big Nell (Aug 10, 2004)

*High winds in North Miami*

We had steady gusts of winds in the 15mps last night in the latter part of the am. I got about an hours worth of fishing on the docks early in the evening near the marina on 135st and Biscayne.
I know the almighty will see you guys thru this hurricane as he has all of us in the past. PLEASE be carefull and don't take any chances on the water (there will be other days to wet the line)
I'll have all of you on the west coast in my prayers tonight


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Be praying fer you guys in Fla!


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

*noon update*

we had a thunderstorm about 530 this morning and since then, no rain. there is also almost no wind, and the water along bayshore is surprisingly calm all things considered. there are a decent number of people still getting some exercise alng the 4 mile continuous sidewalk. about 1 in 4 houses there are boarded up, mianly just partially boarded though. other random homes are boarded on surrounding street, and many businesses have boarded or taped. blockbuster video is totally encased in plywood, but its spraypainted, "yes we are open."


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's now a Cat. 4 with a 20-foot surge predicted in Port Charlotte.

Good luck, and see you folks on the other side of it!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

*Button down the hatch Koz*

She's a comin for ya.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hell with this storm I'm goin fishin in the AM.
Cat4 with weather bands reaching us her in Indialntic. Those dam funnels poping up and down out of the sky from time to time. Winds expected over my way will be since the dam thing skirted its way a little farther east will be around 50 to 80 PMH between 10 PM and Midnight will tell all . Will give you all a update if the juice is still flowing through the lines. Pray for all of us to night Guys and Gals.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Kozlow said:


> Hell with this storm I'm goin fishin in the AM.


 On a less serious note:
The day after Isabel up here Anthony and I checked out the area and did some fishing. We caught a lot of fish. It seemed to stir up a lot of things and the fish were biting. If you do go be careful! Prayers are sent!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks FL F hopefully the same will hold true down here. Thanks for the tip .  
I think you all are going to get a taste of this one after it gets done with us down here.


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

You guys stay safe,we are thinkin of ya.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Wizard of Koz, Jighead, & All FLA P&S,

God Bless and let us know how you all make it out.

Be safe and fish another day,

`bucket


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*Not too bad*

Don't worry, Koz. I installed my hurricane shutters and that always steers the storm elsewhere. If you don't put 'em up, then the storms hit for sure.

A lot of rain and a bit breezy but not too bad at all, unlike my friends in Cape Coral. I haven't heard from them since about 2:00. Not a good sign.........


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

Hopefully you guys have seen the worst of it by now. Hope everyone made it through ok. Stay dry and keep us updated Koz.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Still alive 
No cable and thats about it for me. I'm sure there has been some wind damage around here but the sunrise will reveal all that this AM. Hope jighead made out OK? Looks like everyone on the eastern seaboard is gonna get a taste of Charlie.

Looks like Port Charlotte has some damage.
http://www.floridatoday.com/galleries/news/081304charleypath/1.htm

Stunned Brevard reacts to shift 

http://www.floridatoday.com/!NEWSROOM/localstoryN0814STORMMAIN.htm


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Koz*

Glad to hear that you made it through!

Getting prepared for some rain and wind here in Va Beach. Looks like we may be on the right hand side of it last time I looked. 

Ground is pretty saturated already, hope all the rain doesn't start the trees a fallin!

Dixie


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Those pictures on that link tell it all.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Talked to my parents this morning in Orlando and they took some heavy damage to their roof but that is it. They and a few other houses on my side of the street are the only houses on that side of the county to still have electric! Prayers are sent to the Port Charlotte area where the death toll is rising by the hour.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Glad to hear you made it thru OK Koz.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

glad to hear yall made it. I saw some pretty bad pictures of florida on the weather. Did u ever go fishing. I know after hurricane isabelle the fishing was great.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Went out to the river the folowing day but the results were not all that good fish4kings104.
Thanks back at ya to all who were glad to here we made it through the cane.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Quick check-in...just got cable(isp) back..

Lost some shingles as well as some tree damage.

Most neighbors lost their cages as well as shingle damage and lost trees. One unfortunate neighbor had a tree fall on their house. Fences didn't fare to well..nor did signs...still a little dangerous to travel around...but were working on it and faring well..especially now that electricity,phone,and cable are back!!

Will be a few days before I can check back...catch you then.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good to hear your alive and well Jighead.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

*charley clean-up report*

i was lucky here in tampa, our daily afternoon thunderstorms are more intense than anything i saw from charley on friday. but saturday i drove to ft. myers to help friends. a tree limb on a car was the worst at one house near downtown ft. myers. in about 5 hours, the four of us had two huge piles of yard waste in front of the house. another friend lost a roof, lanai and had water damage along with yard waste in cape coral. a little driving after the cleanup and we found a bar near a hospital that was open with ac until the curfew at 11p. heaven for a short time. sunday brought more heat as we went to st. james city on pine island just behind sanibel. big difference in destruction. structure damage, roof damage, water damage, dock damage, lanai - gone - collasped in the pool, broken glass, more trees down, with all of the bark stripped from trees, and lots of snapped electrical poles. we cleaned my friend's fathers house, and an elderly man's place next door. then took a drive to the northern end, closer to where the eye had passed. bookelia was a mess, but pine land was worse. the search and rescue unit was in a utterly destroyed trailer park. the roof and walls of a large indoor marina collasped and the boats were strewn all over, not to mention the stench of raw sewage. we weren't allowed out to ft myers beach to help clean another friend's home, no one is allowed out yet, there is lots of standing water from the surge evidently. driving along the interstate near punta gorda, the 100 ft lights that illuminate the exits, were all snapped in half at roughly the same spot. based on the damage and the direction in which trees, signs, etc. fell, the strongest winds were blowing southeast to northwest near the eye. by sunday morning the national gaurd was working the main intersections in the fort myers area. they looked uncomfortably hot, full camo, long pants and long sleeves, a vest identifying them as national gaurd, and machine guns across their backs. some areas aren't expecting electricity for two weeks. electric crews from north carolina were there, and tree trimmers from texas and georgia. rumor has it that a new pass, inlet, was opened on sanibel, although i believe there was an old one that had closed, blind pass, so maybe it just opened up again. i think i've rambled enough for now, i'll try to put up some photos later. i can't imagine what north captive must be like.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Too Many Storms!*

I hope you guys make it threw allright;it looks like this Herricane Season will be a long one from the Gulf Coast-MD/VA.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hope yall get power soon but after going through Izzy(which was nothing compared to Charley) we were without power here for 15 days. People in some areas didn't have power for three weeks. Good luck guys and take care of yourselves.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Captiva Island divided by Charley*

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/news/state/9412542.htm?1c

------


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

Survived the hurricane in Maitland (northeast of Orlando) right in the path of Charley. As of today, Tuesday we still have no power and I've yet to see any progress in our area. No one hurt and my house remained largely unscathed. Neighborhood is trashed and lots of houses damaged.

I have plenty of people offering help so the only thing I'd ask from people here is to keep posting about your fishing. When I can check the boards (got access from work) it keeps me entertained.  

Must have patience... Heck getting gasoline is an adventure these days.


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Cdog, It was 13 days to get power back in Colonial Beach after Isabel.
And it was a Florida Power and Light Crew working our area with a crew from Michigan out on Rt. 205 that got it back up.
Hopefully it wont take that long down there.
I talked to some friends with Virginia Power that left on Monday and they are now based in the Daytona Beach area.

Hang in there guys


----------

